# [HELP] Capital letters in package name



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Does anyone know a workaround for apks that have caps in the package name. Obviously having caps in the xml will cause errors. And if you make them lowercase it doesnt use the themed elements. Anyone found a magic fix? DolphinBrowser HD and QuickPic are 2 that I'm currently trying to get colored icons on.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

tell them to ninjamorph it or use desktop vizualizer..and include your icon.. 

but srsly idk ... I was going to tell you to browse that "faint of heart" thread but i see you already posted over there...


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah I'm thinking the answer is "no" due to the lack of response lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

